# New Pontiac M3



## RS3

Oh dear!:lol:

https://www.carscoops.com/2020/07/l...w-m3-sedan-will-look-something-like-this/amp/


----------



## Derekh929

I think it will be a fantastic car and lots of Audi Quattro owners will be crying after the first car wow drag race:lol:
It’s all the rage know traffic light GP fan boys are driving the changes, I can’t wait to get an extended test drive of one, and wait for slow sales to allow some fantastic deals to show up in a years time, I really like the colour Isle of Man Green.
The BMW communities always say I don’t like the new model and then they buy it, that’s how it is, as most wont even test drive the competition, believe me this car will set new bench marks in performance


----------



## grunty-motor

I like it - awaiting the touring and hopefully some craking X3M style deals


----------



## muzzer

Oh it's going to be a machine, that's for sure but ye gods it's hideous.


----------



## atbalfour

The M3 definitely needed an overhaul and this is IMO better looking than the previous version despite my misgivings about the grille - for some reason even that is growing on me.


----------



## stevie211

Going to be hard keeping fingers out that nose :lol:


----------



## TakDetails

Looks like kak from the pics I’ve seen hopefully looks better in the flesh... apart from the RS6 & maybe the RSQ3 I don’t think Audi are as aggressive in the looks department compared to BMW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor




----------



## Kerr

The M4 just doesn't look right from any angle for me. It's all about awkward. I'm already getting used the the front of the M3. I think the rest of the car looks really good. 


I've got a feeling that it's going to be comfortably better than rival cars. I bet it'll sell really well for this class of car too. 

The levels of continuous hate are way overboard. Too many people jumping on that bandwagon.


----------



## nicks16v

After all the hoo haa with the front grill, i dont think it looks too bad in a darker colour. Looks odd still on the yellow M4 I saw a picture of, but in the darkish green its not too bad. This thing will get Mercedes and Audi pretty worried. Still dont like the way the instruments are on these though.


----------



## AB_

Kerr said:


> The M4 just doesn't look right from any angle for me. It's all about awkward. I'm already getting used the the front of the M3. I think the rest of the car looks really good.
> 
> I've got a feeling that it's going to be comfortably better than rival cars. I bet it'll sell really well for this class of car too.
> 
> The levels of continuous hate are way overboard. Too many people jumping on that bandwagon.


Looks hideous from the back, that exhaust setup makes the current M2's back box look pretty


----------



## AB_

Also the interior remains as bland as ever for BMWs. When will they close the gap to the competition, Mercedes in particular?


----------



## grunty-motor

AB_ said:


> Also the interior remains as bland as ever for BMWs. When will they close the gap to the competition, Mercedes in particular?


i still like the BM interior...and those carbon seat look LUSH!


----------



## Derekh929

grunty-motor said:


> i still like the BM interior...and those carbon seat look LUSH!


The seats are lush but not £3600 above standard lush for me,and not a penny more on resale, my AMG ones were a better Halfway IMHO , I think until new A class interiors came out the BMW was more user friendly drive etc more functions, but my merc just looked more modern.
I don't like clutter of buttons though and I still like standard dials if I'm honest, I think the interior on new M3 looks good but that new A Class is fantastic.


----------



## Blackroc

M Performance Exhausts anyone..



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## straight6hatch

Blackroc said:


> M Performance Exhausts anyone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't deny, i've been a BMW fanboy for a long time. There isnt a previous M car I don't like the look of. Even the most current M3/M4's have appealed to me with their curves and bonnet bumps. Yum.

However, I really have to say, WTF is BMW up to with this newest lot? Who on earth did the market research and decided that this was the way to go! Every poll i've seen rating the current and new M3/4's have voted for the previous gen. Easy for me to poke holes from my relatively normal job I suppose.

I think Chris Harris said on his Collecting Cars podcast IIRC - "When will car manufacturers build cars that the end user wants as opposed to us having to settle for what we are given?".

Think, given the current design, id rather have an Alfa Quadro and walk everywhere after it breaks down....

Rant over, mic drop.


----------



## Brian1612

Can be as fantastic as it wants, It's absolutely hideous & no amount if performance can make up for that. 

As for the performance, it's only taken BMW 3 years to catch up to the Giulia Quadrifoglio so wouldn't call it groundbreaking in that respect either.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ad_330_coupe

Well I can only think it’s going to help the value of my F80, I really can’t see many people going for it, it’s just hideous, and the M Performance exhaust just looks out of place!


----------



## The Cueball

I'm sure BMW won't care about my opinion, I'm hardly their target market but that is uuuuugly!

Maybe I'm getting old, but do you remember a time when they produced beauties like these, and the M badge actually stood for something....?



















:thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco

It is absolutely terrible. Shockingly designed.


----------



## AndyN01

Oh dear.

I'm solidly with Cuey on this one.

If I won the lottery it wouldn't get anywhere near the quite long  shortlist.

Andy.


----------



## Derek Mc

Suddenly the M340i is the pick of the range,,, my GOD that face,,,,,,,what the hell, are they all secret Mercedes employees or something!


----------



## Derekh929

E30 M3 a thing of dreams I had a 6 cylinder e30 with full m tech kit in lar 80’S and drive the wheels of it all the time , oh the fun I had with that car, you could take it to the limit and past and catch and play:lol:


It was designed to go sideways : from the fantastic steering to great silky sound and great seats, and looks were fantastic, I so need another, I have been two slow on a few over the years I regret it hugely


----------



## organgrinder

The new nose of the M3/M4 is a real turn off for me. I am also not a great fan of the look of the instruments in the new 3 series - the rev counter runs anti-clockwise and there is a mass of information which isn't as clear as I would like. However BMW have largely stayed away from touch screen which is a huge plus in my book.

The new 4 series doesn't look right to me from so many angles and it is off my shopping list. The M3 might just about make it on at the bottom.

Having specced an M3 to my liking, the list price is a bit steep too (£14K more than my discounted new M5). I can only assume that the discounts will get lumped on pretty soon.


----------



## Brian1612

Seen it in a very nice grey colour earlier with non black alloys. Must admit it looks a lot better.

https://g80.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1761891

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Brian1612 said:


> Seen it in a very nice grey colour earlier with non black alloys. Must admit it looks a lot better.
> 
> https://g80.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1761891
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I'm it usually a fan of grey, but that looks good.

There is other videos of the M3 in a really nice blue.


----------

